# Driving license



## Rhys96 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi I am 17 and I have just passed my uk driving license I would like to know if I can change it for a uae license because i live here now or am I to young to change it yet:wacko::wacko:


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

firstly think that you need to be 18 to drive here, and secondly i wouldnt want anybody who hasnt been driving for many many years to drive on wackey races here, my oldest is nearly 17 so i have already told him that he isnt going to be driving at all here when he gets his licence.


----------

